# Louisiana redfish tagging program.



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

If you cant find anyone, start your own. Unified effort is always a better approach however. 

I believe BTT use Hallprint tags which is where I drew inspiration from when I started tagging the yellowtail kings I caught. I have now moved to a mainstream tagging program which started after my own efforts. Currently the only one of its kind in New Zealand Inshore Tagging programme

These ones Hallprint tags

I'm in New Zealand fyi. I am sure someone in your land can help you out.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Paul Mills said:


> If you cant find anyone, start your own. Unified effort is always a better approach however.
> 
> I believe BTT use Hallprint tags which is where I drew inspiration from when I started tagging the yellowtail kings I caught. I have now moved to a mainstream tagging program which started after my own efforts. Currently the only one of its kind in New Zealand Inshore Tagging programme
> These ones Hallprint tags
> ...





Paul Mills said:


> If you cant find anyone, start your own. Unified effort is always a better approach however.
> 
> I believe BTT use Hallprint tags which is where I drew inspiration from when I started tagging the yellowtail kings I caught. I have now moved to a mainstream tagging program which started after my own efforts. Currently the only one of its kind in New Zealand Inshore Tagging programme
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know there are programs here was just wondering if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

BP had to do a tagging program a few years ago and had some guides tag them. part of the oil spill reparations. I think they got paid to do it as well. Had to record the length/weight and turn it in. My guide did it a few years ago but has not done it the past few years.


----------



## dpm3 (Sep 22, 2018)

Takin’Drag said:


> I was talking with a few guys that redfish in the Louisiana Marsh about tagging redfish. Some of them talked about getting involved in a fish tagging program. Does anyone have any info or input on tagging fish in Louisiana? How to get started, is TAG Louisiana the program to get involved with, is there other programs? Any info will help.


You can start an account and request tags from Tag Louisiana (they send 25 trout/redfish tags at a time). They have upgraded their platform in recent years to make it much more user friendly to report capture species, size, location, etc.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

dpm3 said:


> You can start an account and request tags from Tag Louisiana (they send 25 trout/redfish tags at a time). They have upgraded their platform in recent years to make it much more user friendly to report capture species, size, location, etc.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

After all of mine ended up in coolers, I decided it was pointless


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

Capt.Ron said:


> After all of mine ended up in coolers, I decided it was pointless


Yeah that’s what I am afraid of between bow fisherman and the local meat fisherman. Is it worth even doing. I think I am going to give it a try this fall/winter.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you know the fish ended up in a cooler then that means you know the fish was recaptured and the data was entered into the TAG system. I'd call that win. TAG Louisiana was quite good. I participated in the program for a while and even had a few fish recaptured, not sure if the people who caught them ate them or not. That information was not provided to me.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I was using the TAG system for awhile a number of years ago but the last I heard they would only give tags to LA residents due to budget issues. Not sure if that's still the case or not.


----------

